# Are you a frog or a bee?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When you log in to look at Talk Classical, do you post in whatever thread takes your fancy, and then visit it no more, moving on to another thread - like a bee?

Or do you post in one thread, and then follow it assiduously, reading every post before and after, and posting in it again to express an opinion or to answer someone who's quoted you - like a frog that goes back to the same pond to leave its frogspawn?

Or do you do a bit of both, maybe depending on whether it's a music thread or a community thread.

Just interested in how you usually read Talk Classical, and why, therefore hoping to know y'all better.

Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a frog - or more froggy than beelike. 
I like to follow threads and go back to what sparked off a debate, why did somebody say that, or so on - and I will often post again on the thread later on. 

I think that's because of my Eng-Lit background - I like to know what makes people tick, and following a few threads in depth helps me to do that. Also, there are only a few threads that I can post on, as I came so late to this game, so I am interested in deepening my knowledge in those fields. 

How about you?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I tend to look at new posts for the day. There are certain (community) threads I follow - mainly humour and personal. Equally, I like to see what people are saying about music in general so I pop in and out of threads sometimes posting sometimes not.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I usually follow threads in Orchestral Music, Opera, Recordings and Community Forum. For some of them I read the entire posts and then write something, and sometimes I don't but most times I do care about what the thread is about. However, lately there are times when I don't have the guts to post anything because I'm busy listening to my own agenda.
So I may do whatever I want, probably sneeking in STI


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Oops, I didn't even read the OP. I just voted frog because that's my favorite animal of the three (and I want to be a purebred, mind you).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a hybrid frogbee as long as poster don't slaughter each other it's fine by me.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Flight of the Bumble bee.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"I'm flexible."*


----------

